# How would you fix a cracked vinyl armrest?



## LayItLow

It's molded vinyl and the door panel has been discontinued by the dealer so there is no chance getting it there. I've looked at a few in junkyards and nothing is good (let alone even close to the same color).

Anyway to fix something like this?










It's weird too because except for the drivers side armrest, the whole interior is flawless. You would think the interior is brand new if it wasn't for this.


----------



## ice64berg

is it hard plastic or soft material..

hard plastic look around in a east wood catalog the got some stuff ..to fix and mold onto existing pieces... http://www.eastwoodcompany.com/aspfiles/it...40025&Dep_Key1=



the other stuff .... for soft viynl or leather mending ...click here http://www.eastwoodcompany.com/aspfiles/it...40013&Dep_Key1=

you can look more into plastic repair or viynl repair on eastwoods search engine ..


----------



## Mr64

Have you looked at a Hemmings book? Before the internet it was known as the car collectors bible. If you're looking for NOS obsolete parts, here is where you'll most likely find it. Here are a few ads I pulled off their site, but nothing beats the printed book. The site is www.hemmings.com, I just did a general search. But this will give you an idea of the things you can find.

There's also eBay. But you'll have to be patient if you're waiting for something in particular to show up. It's always better to actively pursure things you need.

The hemmings ads:

DOOR panels, dash pads, steering wheels, columns, obsolete parts, 1950-2000. CADILLACs Only, 818-772-0707 


CADILLAC, large inventory parts 1950s to 1980s, solid California sheetmetal including doors, fenders, decklids, skirts, grilles, die cast trim, moldings, interior trim, body fillers, bumpers (original or replated), a/c, hubcaps, gas tanks, radiators, 30 years' experience. Bob's Cads, 408-984-8877, CA. 

1971-1985 ELDORADO NOS, repro items: 71-85 hood ornaments; hood ornament base; 75-76 rear quarter panel script; 74-85 hubcap medallions; 74-79 hubcap wreaths; 72-85 trunk scripts; 76-85 trunk wreath; 74-85 front bumper impact strips; 73-78 filler beneath fuel door; 74-85 fender and quarter panel extensions; 71-85 driver's side remote mirrors; windshield washer bottle; radiator overflow bottles; 73-85 front end fillers; 73-76 bumper reflectors; 74-78 rear chrome bead molding; 75-85 hood hinges; thousands of other parts available in our free catalog; MC, Visa or COD. USA Parts Supply, 703-335-1935, VA.


----------



## Keepit-real

what color interior is that in your big body that doesn't look like anything i've seen that was stock


----------



## LayItLow

Yeah it's a hard plastic vinyl. Thanks for all the links. I'll check them out and I'll have to save a favorite search on ebay... but for some reason I doubt a brown door panel for a 90 deville is ever going to come up on ebay.



> *what color interior is that in your big body that doesn't look like anything i've seen that was stock*


It's not on the Fleetwood but it is stock interior on my 1990 Deville. I've never seen the color before either (one of the reason I like it so much)... but it's way to factory looking to not be stock.


----------



## BigLinc

search the junk yards until u find a good one and dye the vynil the right color


----------



## ice64berg

ohh damn i didnt see them pics before ... pull the door panel and have it redone in that section ... i can see it ripped in a buncha places ... i dont think you can fake the stitching ...


----------



## MAJESTIX64RIDA

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jun 10 2003, 06:32 AM
> *It's molded vinyl and the door panel has been discontinued by the dealer so there is no chance getting it there. I've looked at a few in junkyards and nothing is good (let alone even close to the same color).
> 
> Anyway to fix something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird too because except for the drivers side armrest, the whole interior is flawless. You would think the interior is brand new if it wasn't for this.*


 LOL, YEA THE LACS ALWAYS CRACK RIGHT THERE. GOOD LUCK SAME SHIT HAPPENED ON MY COUPE AND ONLY THING I FOUND WAS JUNKYARD.


----------



## ALOW1

Mine was cracked and I had somebody redo them by stitching a vinyl cover to fit over the door rests. You would have to look pretty hard to realize that there not stock. If I could get a pic of what they look like I would.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by ALOW1_@Jun 10 2003, 06:55 PM
> *Mine was cracked and I had somebody redo them by stitching a vinyl cover to fit over the door rests. You would have to look pretty hard to realize that there not stock. If I could get a pic of what they look like I would.*


 same here. It was a discontinued 78 shade, but he found something that was damn close. He did both sides so they would match.

K. Diaz


----------



## shredder130

i had a guy stitch a vinyl cover the stock armrest it looks like new


----------



## DroptLinkin

best thing to do is what biglinc said and get one from a junk yard and have it died. its cheap and most places can color match dye almost exactly. thats what i would do


----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jun 10 2003, 03:32 AM
> *It's molded vinyl and the door panel has been discontinued by the dealer so there is no chance getting it there. I've looked at a few in junkyards and nothing is good (let alone even close to the same color).
> 
> Anyway to fix something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird too because except for the drivers side armrest, the whole interior is flawless. You would think the interior is brand new if it wasn't for this.*


 actually upholstery/trim shops usually deal w/ a company called "DASHTOP" (that doesnt deal with the public) that makes all kinds of replacement plastics and what not. now they dont have it all but do have alot of the "hard to find in good shape stuff"check it out! :thumbsup:


----------



## oneclick

http://www.jcwhitney.com has them... i bought two new ones for my '85 sedan deville awhile back... they should also have them for your '90 too.

They are around $50 each, if i am remembering correctly. :thumbsup:

Jason 



Last edited by oneclick at Aug 15 2003, 10:37 PM


----------



## Cadillac79DV

I know of a company that makes replacement parts for this, they make them for my 79 caddy as well, lemme find the website or the shop number, if i dont get back in time, PM me a reminder. Thanx


----------



## A-Run

Im sorry to barge in on this topic but I see people saying to dye the vynil to match... what kind of dye do you use for vynil?


----------



## 91lacdeville

here is a plastic one
http://www.jcwhitney.com/webapp/wcs/stores...5&storeId=10101


----------



## A-Run

can anyone suggest a good vynil dye?


----------

